# Selling stock in RRSP



## runner39 (Mar 11, 2010)

Selling stock in RRSP account but not withdrawling money, stays in cash section of RRSP then purchase an ETF, any tax on this transaction, I am guessing no because only tax on withdrawls, correct?

P.S. will be a US stock


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

That is correct, you only get taxed if you withdraw from the RRSP.


----------



## runner39 (Mar 11, 2010)

FrugalTrader said:


> That is correct, you only get taxed if you withdraw from the RRSP.



the stock is Apple and it is currently in my non-registered account, want to transfer to my RRSP account, realize capital gains will occur(it's up 10% since I bought it) but with the good possibility of the stock price moving up and my overall goal of selling it to aquire a low risk ETF I thought it would be a better idea to have in the registered account because the capital gains are only going to get higher(realize now should have done this when I bought it but that was before I need the particulars about transfering to a registered account), good idea?


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

On the flip side, if you lose on apple and it's in your RRSP, you will not be able to claim the loss as you would if it was still sitting in your non-reg account.


----------



## runner39 (Mar 11, 2010)

FrugalTrader said:


> On the flip side, if you lose on apple and it's in your RRSP, you will not be able to claim the loss as you would if it was still sitting in your non-reg account.



will sell as a gain, watching daily, IPad comes out this weekend


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

What about dividends from US companies and US taxes? Uncle Sam may not care about Canuckistan's RRwuh?


----------



## Bilderberg (Apr 1, 2010)

DavidJD said:


> ... Uncle Sam may not care about Canuckistan's RRwuh?


This is funny...  

I don't think it's Uncle Sam's problem at all.

I'd also thought that NAFTA would have some sort of provision that helps Canadians in this regard, until I found this article: http://www.taxtips.ca/divtaxcredits.htm - foreign dividends do not qualify for a dividend tax credit.

However, if I understand correctly, dividends will not incur in any taxes regardless of origin, for as long as they are held in a RRSP.

If you are talking about the US somehow eliminating the double-taxation exclusively for Canadians only because of this RRSP Canadian shizzle, I don't think so: You don't get anything more back from dividends payed by Canadian corporations.


----------

